# Just a confirming EI dose Q



## andy198712 (23 Oct 2021)

Hi,

So i'm switching from brought liquid ferts and liquid CO2 over to EI.

its a low tech 200l with a fairly healthy plant mass (pic tomorrow) 

on the aquarium plant food site, it says to cut the DOSE by 1 third for low tech.

so for high tech it says:
*Dosing*:

Macro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water)
Micro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water)

which for me would be 40mls of each 3 times a week (guessing alternate days and a water change day on sunday)

NOW to third the DOSE, would i just dose 40mls of each once a week?
OR
dose 3 times a week of each but only add say 10-15mls (roughly a third given the accuracy of the bottles) again, on alternate days.



all of this is with the stock recipe as per the website?
and should i just stop the liquid ferts and start the dry the next day or blend it over a week ect?


Hope that makes sense 

Thanks

Andy


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Oct 2021)

andy198712 said:


> So i'm switching from brought liquid ferts and liquid CO2 over to EI.
> 
> its a low tech 200l with a fairly healthy plant mass (pic tomorrow)


Hello,
         This is a bit unclear. Are you switching from liquid CO2 in favor of gaseous CO2 or do you intend to continue with liquid CO2? Low tech refers to zero CO2 addition. Using liquid CO2 equals high tech, so I don't understand the intent to use thirds.
In any case, I don't see any need to do any blending or any other strategy. Just start dosing the powders directly.

Cheers,


----------



## andy198712 (24 Oct 2021)

ceg4048 said:


> Hello,
> This is a bit unclear. Are you switching from liquid CO2 in favor of gaseous CO2 or do you intend to continue with liquid CO2? Low tech refers to zero CO2 addition. Using liquid CO2 equals high tech, so I don't understand the intent to use thirds.
> In any case, I don't see any need to do any blending or any other strategy. Just start dosing the powders directly.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi,
Thanks for the reply, ah! Honestly I thought low tech was no CO2 injection just liquids. My mistake 

But yes I intend to keep using easy carbo liquid co2, so you think start at normal dose levels ?

Apologies if this should be moved

Cheers
Andy


----------



## GHNelson (24 Oct 2021)

If dosing Liquid Carbon this would be classed as High Tech/Energy!
Just dose as per Instructions for EI and The Liquid Carbon.


----------



## andy198712 (24 Oct 2021)

GHNelson said:


> If dosing Liquid Carbon this would be classed as High Tech/Energy!
> Just dose as per Instructions for EI and The Liquid Carbon.


Thanks, appreciate the input


----------

